# Chuva de Janeiro ajudou a encher as barragens



## rbsmr (16 Fev 2009 às 10:20)

Janeiro foi um dos meses mais chuvosos dos últimos tempos. E a chuva que caiu durante quase todo o mês já serviu para atenuar a situação de seca que se estendia a todo o território no final do ano passado. O nível das barragens subiu em todas as bacias hidrográficas.

Segundo o Instituto da Água, no último dia de Janeiro, e comparativamente com o último dia do mês anterior, verificava-se uma subida no volume armazenado de água em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas.

O boletim mensal desta entidade, que acompanha a situação dos recursos hídricos, afirmava ainda que das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 17 apresentavam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total.

Mas apesar de a precipitação ter melhorado significativamente os armazenamentos de água em todo o território, doze barragens permaneciam ainda com disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total. Os casos mais complicados continuavam a situar-se nas bacias do Arade (Algarve), Sado (Sul litoral) e zona do Oeste, acima de Lisboa.

De um mês para o outro, no Arade a quantidade de água subiu de 28% do volume total para 31%, enquanto que na bacia do Sado a subida ainda foi mais significativa: de 28% para 36%. Na bacia do Oeste, os armazenamentos de água aumentaram de 32% para 37% do total de água.

Nas barragens da bacia do Sado, a do Roxo e a do Monte da Rocha eram as mais complicadas: na primeira passou-se de 19% de armazenamentos para 24,3%; no Monte da Rocha, a quantidade de água subiu de 29% para 39,8%. O facto de estas serem duas barragens de uso agrícola preocupou durante meses o Instituto da Água, embora as autoridades estivessem confiantes de que a situação estabilizasse até Março, quando será preciso regar.

Nem toda a chuva que cai se reflecte na água armazenada nas barragens, e grande parte da que se aproveita leva algum tempo - às vezes até semanas - a infiltrar-se e a escorrer dos rios e solos.

Seca de Dezembro atenuada

No final do ano, e segundo dados do Instituto de Meteorologia, 68% do território estava em seca fraca, 31% em seca moderada e 1% em seca severa. Na altura, apesar das reservas estarem baixas, Orlando Borges, presidente do Inag, afastou alarmes ou cenários semelhantes ao da grande seca de 2005, em que as torneiras se fecharam e os prejuízos ascenderam aos 821 milhões de euros. |

RITA CARVALHO

_Diário de Notícias - 16/02/2009_

EDIT: ver este link com o mapa


----------

